# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Calling all Arty Crafty Folk! - Art & Craft Exhibition

## Cariad

Calling all Arty Crafty Folk!
If you would like to enter handmade arts n crafts please private message, via facebook page, Mr & Mrs Blood Drop and I will send you an entry form.........

This event is to raise awareness for The Scottish National Blood Transfusion Service and funds for Caithness General Hospital, Blood Laboratory.
This will be our fourth year holding an Art and Craft Exhibition for this good cause.
It will be held at the Mill Theatre Thurso, nr the swimming pool, open from 12pm 'til 8pm on Saturday 9th, Sunday 10th and Monday 11th July 2016. 

Please come along and see some fantastic arts and crafts created by local people, available to purchase with a percentage going to the laboratory.  

There will be refreshments, tombola, name the teddy and a bake stall. 

Not arty or crafty? Good at baking? If you would like to donate something towards the baking stall, donations would be greatfully appreciated. Thank you  

Thanks to everyone who is taking part and to those who are coming along.

----------


## dellah

perhaps a link to the fb page would be a good idea

----------


## donss

https://www.facebook.com/Mr-Mrs-Bloo...08864022520074

----------


## Cariad

You can also contact via email at artycraftyfolk@gmail.com

----------

